# これからの漫画ですが



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Could you help me again?
Reading a mangaka`s interview, I came across a phrase I would like to check.
*これからの漫画です*がまだまだ面白く、勢いよくやります！
これからの名詞ですが。。。＝名詞はこれからだが?
*これからの漫画です*がまだまだ面白く、勢いよくやります=
漫画はこれからですが、。。。?
Manga is at the beginning, but...
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## gengo

He is talking about future manga (yet to be written).

Liberal translation:  I'm going to do all I can to put out manga that are still interesting.



Kenshiromusou said:


> *これからの漫画です*がまだまだ面白く、勢いよくやります = 漫画はこれからですが、...?



No.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Seems I don`t understand the difference of nuances.
This が Japanese use to change the subject... 今別の事について話すが... Looks like an excuse...
GENGOさん、おしえてくれてどうもありがとうございました


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> Seems I don`t understand the difference of nuances.
> This が Japanese use to change the subject... 今別の事について話すが... Looks like an excuse...



[なになに]ですが is used to introduce a topic.  It is very common in Japanese, but has no direct equivalent in English.  Therefore, the が in that construction does not have the usual "but" meaning.  The translation will vary widely, depending on the exact context.

これからの漫画ですが = as for future manga
漫画はこれからですが = the manga are not yet written / are still to be created / etc.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

これからの漫画ですが、
＝『これからの漫画』ですが、
＝『これからの漫画』についてですが、
＝『これからの漫画』に関してですけど、
＝『これからの漫画』についてでして、
＝さて、次にお話しするのは『これからの漫画』についてです。それは、


----------



## Contrafibularity

Kenshiromusou said:


> *これからの漫画です*がまだまだ面白く、勢いよくやります！
> これからの名詞ですが。。。＝名詞はこれからだが?
> *これからの漫画です*がまだまだ面白く、勢いよくやります=
> 漫画はこれからですが、。。。?
> Manga is at the beginning, but...


Can you provide more context, maybe the preceding few lines?  I think your interpretation could make sense.


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> *これからの漫画です*がまだまだ面白く、勢いよくやります！



I want to mention that another possible meaning of the above is that the speaker is saying that he still finds writing/drawing manga interesting.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Contrafibularity said:


> Can you provide more context, maybe the preceding few lines?  I think your interpretation could make sense.


Contrafibularityさん、he was talking about the decisions and why he did some things early. So, seems he just advices that manga will get more interesting.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Though I need to see the exact lines to be sure, I think I disagree with the other posters.  The artist is not talking about future manga, but humbly saying his manga has just started and has a long way to go before being considered something (in terms of plot, popularity or artistry, for instance).  The construction これからの + 名詞 ＋ ですが here implies the noun has the potential to be greater, but has not materialized it yet.        

Other examples include:
（A社は）これからの会社ですが、応援よろしくお願いします。
（Bさんは）これからの人材ですが、必ずお役に立てると思います。
（アニメCは）これからのアニメですが、人気が出る要素がたくさん詰まっています。


----------



## KLAUSED

Contrafibularity said:


> The construction これからの + 名詞 ＋ ですが here implies the noun has the potential to be greater, but has not materialized it yet.


With no subject given and without まだまだ preceding the construction, I think we can only speculate whether the speaker is talking about future manga or manga with future potential.


----------

